# ford fiesta rusty arch repair cost



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

hi guys, ive decided to tackle a rusty whell arch myself, well the prep stage. im wondering if i sand back the rust to metal and fill etc and maybe apply the primer how much would it cost (about) to get a mobile repair guy out to spray it, just after ideas guys thanks


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

your probably best off cutting it out if you intend to keep the car, otherwise you are likely to waste your money having it painted


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

most painters would prob charge as much as they would for doing the whole job, personally i wouldnt paint over someones prep work as thts what makes the job, and if the preps not up to scratch its the painters rep tht takes the hit.


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

mitchelld said:


> most painters would prob charge as much as they would for doing the whole job, personally i wouldnt paint over someones prep work as thts what makes the job, and if the preps not up to scratch its the painters rep tht takes the hit.


Yeah That's true, didn't think of that.


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

not that im dissing your work or anythin mate sorry , shud av said tht


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> your probably best off cutting it out if you intend to keep the car, otherwise you are likely to waste your money having it painted


Probably the best solution, you can get wheel arch repair panels fairly cheap.

I'm not doubting your work, but if you just sand it back to baremetal, fill over the rust pits, with out shot blasting it, epoxy priming, all you'll achieve is hiding the pitted/corroded area. Then I would presume your going to aerosol prime it, I may be wrong and your going to 2k prime it. But if your just using aerosol then personally I wouldn't bother because six months later it will probably be back again. Not trying to knock your work just being honest.
You may find a bodyshop to paint it if your lucky, but they won't gaurantee it. Or accept any responsibility for what it looks like.


----------

